# Does your nexus run hot?



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

I never had issues with my phone running hot before until recently. It now gets darn warm when just surfing the internet or other regular tasks. Doesn't matter if I'm stock or running a from (ics or job). I don't know if I should get a replacement. Does anyone else experience this sort of thing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

amathophobia said:


> I never had issues with my phone running hot before until recently. It now gets darn warm when just surfing the internet or other regular tasks. Doesn't matter if I'm stock or running a from (ics or job). I don't know if I should get a replacement. Does anyone else experience this sort of thing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is your CPU or GPU overclocked?


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Used to happen all the time for me. I flashed XenonHD a few weeks ago and have been keeping up with the updates and my phone hasn't gotten close to being hot anymore. I'd highly suggest giving it a try with the kernel it comes with stock.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Common issue, stock or not.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Wanna give us an actual temp?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you just doing light browsing or email or music things that aren't CPU intensive you shouldn't be getting hot. Only time my device gets hot is when charging and using, downloading large files, watching YouTube video after video or playing a cpu intensive game. And even then its not ridiculously hot. Just gets warm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

And I'm not under clocked or overclocked. And if u have the LTE version it will def run hotter than gsm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

im on AOKP, franko kernel... 1228 cpu, undervolted 35mv

lets say when i go to lunch and sit on my car for a bit and check a few stuff before coming in, it gets pretty damn hot... 125* or so... i usually sit it against the ac for a minute before going back in.
hot enough to bother me and not be able to put it against my face


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Does the pope help pedophiles get away with their crimes?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

chaco said:


> im on AOKP, franko kernel... 1228 cpu, undervolted 35mv
> 
> lets say when i go to lunch and sit on my car for a bit and check a few stuff before coming in, it gets pretty damn hot... 125* or so... i usually sit it against the ac for a minute before going back in.
> hot enough to bother me and not be able to put it against my face


That's ~52C. That's pretty warm.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

From the day I got this phone it's run hot. Stock or rooted and rom'd, over or underclocked. Probably doesn't help with the battery life or it's longevity


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine has had its moments but only when I'm on 4g. Most of the time it's fairly cool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I do everything in my power to keep it cool, but it has ran hot from day one. My sig isnt updated, but I run as blacked out of roms as I usually can, blacked out keyboard and inverted apps with black backgroup. I run between 10 - 20% brightness, and my CPU runs at 307/1036 with 307GPU. CPU and GPU both undervolted. Even with all of that the thing still gets really hot when being use for an amount of time that isnt checking or sending a text. 4g is the culprit imo, as 3g does not make the phone get nearly as hot and neither does wifi. Its the only thing I dislike about the phone.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine runs ~25°C at idle, 32°C while streaming YouTube. JBSourcery public beta, default kernel, no OC or UV.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

Barf said:


> Does the pope help pedophiles get away with their crimes?


Actually, he does not. Get your facts straight.

But the hot phone, as has been stated, is a problem. Try out different roms with different kernels till you find the one that works best.
Best combos so far have been liquid with trinity and AOKP with trinity.


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

Running trinity or lean kernel on any job from and it runs hot. I only use 3g. Once it gets going it will hit about 54* Celsius. Doesn't happen on wifi. Was running underclocked to 1ghz but it was bogging on aokp. I never run overclocked. Always undervolted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

LeanKernel.. it's like Alaska.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

uh-oh said:


> Actually, he does not. Get your facts straight.


Its from Southpark. Get a sense of humor.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

^^^Haaha


RCantw3ll said:


> 4g is the culprit imo, as 3g does not make the phone get nearly as hot and neither does wifi. Its the only thing I dislike about the phone.


GPS really cranks up the heat too


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

My first gnex got real hot up to 129f I got a replacement and that got hot not as hot as my first one but every since I been running aokp job it has not gotten hot the hottest it gotten is 92

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

My Nexus kinda feels hot but temperature wise it's always down.
Quite pleased actually.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

Barf said:


> Its from Southpark. Get a sense of humor.


Regardless, Edmund Burke summarised my action- "_All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing."_

Feel free to message me to discuss and not to derail the thread. Happy St. Dominic Day!


----------

